
Things I learned making the fastest site in the world - mfbx9da4
https://hackernoon.com/10-things-i-learned-making-the-fastest-site-in-the-world-18a0e1cdf4a7
======
ncmncm
He says three of his ten suggestions are crap, but he's lying. All ten are
gold.

------
BubRoss
This is a very poor article full of kitchy writing, no real information and no
relation to the title.

~~~
qes
Agreed. Perhaps ncmncm is the author or a friend, because this article is a
fluff piece with a clickbait title.

I mean come on: "#1 Try not to make a slow site"

And, no, this person did not make the fastest site in the world. They put up a
static HTML page, compared it to Twitter and Medium etc., and then advised you
to, for example, not server side render your site with React.

Trash article.

~~~
mfbx9da4
No not a friend just thought it was genuinely interesting

